# How can I check shutter count on my D7100 ?



## goodguy

How can I find the shutter count on my D7100 ?


----------



## 480sparky

www.myshuttercount.com

or get an EXIF reader like Opanda.


----------



## goodguy

480sparky said:


> www.myshuttercount.com
> 
> or get an EXIF reader like Opanda.


Thank you


----------



## 480sparky

goodguy said:


> Thank you



You're welcome!


----------



## KmH

Or you can set your camera to make a JPEG photo and look in the MakerNote section of the EXIF data for that photo.


----------



## bribrius

what hell
*Error, no shutter count information in this file.Are you uploading a edited/resized jpg file? The shutter count information may removed by photo editing software, even resize your photo. We encourage you to upload a raw file or a jpg file directly from your camera.*


----------



## 480sparky

And?


----------



## bribrius

*Shutter count:*

Upload time:
File name:
Camera model name:
Exposure compensation:
Exposure Time:
Flash mode:
Focal length:
F number:
ISO:
URL: *8561*

2014-10-19 00:14:51.0
DSC_5871_3530.JPG
NIKON D7100
0
1/6400
Did Not Fire
50.0 mm (35 mm equivalent: 75.0 mm)
7.1
1250
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## bribrius

generally speaking, does anyone really worry about their shutter count or is this something you look up for curiousity?


----------



## 480sparky

It's kinda like the odometer in your car.  For most, it's just a number as you can't really 'service' the shutter, just replace it.

It may come into play if you go to sell it.


----------



## bribrius

well. eight months eight thousand shutters so it should be good for a 170 months or so..


----------



## jaomul

^^ shutter count is often requested by a buyer if you are selling your camera so they get an idea how well loved it was


----------



## goodguy

jaomul said:


> ^^ shutter count is often requested by a buyer if you are selling your camera so they get an idea how well loved it was


And thats why I needed this info...........bye, bye D7100


----------



## bribrius

goodguy said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ shutter count is often requested by a buyer if you are selling your camera so they get an idea how well loved it was
> 
> 
> 
> And thats why I needed this info...........bye, bye D7100
Click to expand...

why not just keep it, are you worried about having too many cameras?


----------



## goodguy

bribrius said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ shutter count is often requested by a buyer if you are selling your camera so they get an idea how well loved it was
> 
> 
> 
> And thats why I needed this info...........bye, bye D7100
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not just keep it, are you worried about having too many cameras?
Click to expand...

Cant afford 2 cameras, would be nice to have two but I need the cash.


----------



## jaomul

Thought you loved your D7100 ^^


----------



## bribrius

off topic a little but, I don't feel I have gotten anywhere near the potential out of my 7100 as I am still restricted to only a few lenses (and not real great ones at that). so I think I will probably concentrate more on looking for upgrades searching for used high end lenses before moving up camera wise least in a dslr. Like I thought about if I would buy a 810 or something next for a dslr. But it would put me kind of in the boat I am in now. I would have a nice camera but without the ability to get the most out of it is capable of. It isn't so much I care about the camera but I need to start thinking more about what is attached to it and I am not a gear head at all so... Far as need the cash, man do I hear ya. I just hate selling stuff I always feel like im not moving forward because i am giving up something to get something. consider me a collector I still have a rifle I bought when I was a teenager.


----------



## goodguy

jaomul said:


> Thought you loved your D7100 ^^


More then you would ever know.
Was in NY state in a glass museum in Corning and in 2 parks, got some very nice shots there.
I think the D7100 is one of the best crop sensored camera in the world and maybe the best...........but its a cropped sensor camera and I was lusting too long after FX....................too long, the D610 was almost what I wanted but the AF system on it is just not as good as the D7100's
But now we have new options 
Nikons attempt to move their users to FX is calling my name and I find it impossible to resist, not because I need to but because I want to.


----------



## bribrius

d750? I will admit it is tempting. just myself don't have the lenses I would want to move up with (or the cash to make it all happen)


----------



## goodguy

bribrius said:


> d750? I will admit it is tempting. just myself don't have the lenses I would want to move up with (or the cash to make it all happen)


 Got rid of my DX lenses a long time ago, was ready for this move a while now, just waited for the right camera to apear and now it has 
Only few more days to wait (I hope) and then I will pull the trigger on the new camera


----------



## jaomul

What was your d7100 shutter count?


----------



## essoxranger

goodguy said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> d750? I will admit it is tempting. just myself don't have the lenses I would want to move up with (or the cash to make it all happen)
> 
> 
> 
> Got rid of my DX lenses a long time ago, was ready for this move a while now, just waited for the right camera to apear and now it has
> Only few more days to wait (I hope) and then I will pull the trigger on the new camera
Click to expand...



Can ye get yer shutter count clocked like in a car lol


----------



## goodguy

jaomul said:


> What was your d7100 shutter count?


 26K


----------



## goodguy

essoxranger said:


> Can ye get yer shutter count clocked like in a car lol


 
I am sure there are those who know how to do this, I dont!


----------

